# Advice needed. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This little baby has a due date now! We will collect her when we travel to Vienna just after mid-Dec.:chili::chili::chili::chili:She will be about 4 1/2 months old then. She should weigh about 2 1/2 pounds or maybe a bit more rather than less. I will need a very warm wrap that fits her as it will be very cold there. I bought one in the US that is pretty but not overly warm---thinking she would need a less warm one in Athens. It is also WAY too big.
I can't order from the US as the shipping prices from a company cost MUCH more than the product. Is someone willing to accept an order from me--repackage it & mail it. I will reimburse any costs to you!! I don't want UPS but just regular airmail postage & will send you my mailing address. I would also need yours for delivery. I believe an insulated envelope would be the best packing! *IF you are willing to help in this way, please PM me!*
I don't have any measurements outside of her potential weight so I am shooting in the dark here in terms of sizing! If you have advice on something VERY warm and from where I can order also, that would be appreciated!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwwww, look at this adorable little baby doll face! 

It really melt my heart, Sandi! I'm sure you're so excited until the arrival! 

Hope you'll find something warm for her soon! Are you looking for a soft blanket or a small vest?

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I cannot help sorry, as it would cost just as much to post it from here is Australia too. Otherwise I would be happy to. 

I just wanted to say how much I am looking forward to your little girl coming home, cant wait to see lots of puppy pictures.

Hope someone can help you out here, I am sure someone will be able to, or probably already has.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is a doll-baby!:wub::wub: Exactly what are you looking for? I could send you something..coat, sweater, vest?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I will do anything you want....just let me know.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Sandy, The is a picture of the coat I wrote to you about. Gigi has the size small on. She weighs just 4 lbs. These coats run small.
Gig's new coat from Monkey Daze. It is completely lined and has a removable hood. 

Monkey Daze


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, I din't get a msg. from you??? my email is not always reliable, but there was nothing on SM either so I am sort of in the dark---well, more than usual even.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I PM'ed you so if it doesn't show up, let me know! Thanks you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, you are sweet, but St. John's is calling your name!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Lynda, I din't get a msg. from you??? my email is not always reliable, but there was nothing on SM either so I am sort of in the dark---well, more than usual even.:HistericalSmiley:



Sandy,

Sorry you didn't get my e-mail. I wrote to tell you that I just got the monkey daze coat for Gigi. I had ordered her a size x small and it was too small so I then ordered her a small and it fits her much better. Gigi weighs 4 lbs, her neck is 8" her girth is 11" and her body is between 8 1/2 and 9". These coats run small. I still have the x small and I am about to return it, but if you like it I would be happy to send it to you. It is a very warm coat, lined with a removable hood. Monkey Daze has really nice quality. I am going to return the x small in pink and get Chachi the x small in the grey, unless you want it.

This is another option. I wish they had sizes I could use but this coat is only available in xx small. This is a discontinued item. It is a super price and I am sure the quality is great.

XSS QUILTED PINK WINTER DOG COAT BY MONKEY DAZE | eBay


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandi, 
Look how cute this is. I'm sure you can get one in pink. Please let me know how I can help you. What ever you'd like.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo

Handmade Dog Carrier Puppy Bunting fleece winter by OBXPuparazzi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

KAG said:


> Sandi,
> Look how cute this is. I'm sure you can get one in pink. Please let me know how I can help you. What ever you'd like.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo
> 
> Handmade Dog Carrier Puppy Bunting fleece winter by OBXPuparazzi


OH MY GOODNESS, this is perfect!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm also more than happy to accept, repackage, and ship if you need me! I'm beyond excited to add yet another precious, angel, spoiled puppy to our Maltese family! She is just perfect.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW---such a helpful, loving response to a cry of help!
I have never in all these yrs. had a winter baby, but between April & Kerry I think we now have our bases covered to collect little Lisi---and not have to worry that she will freeze before we get back home w/her! Thank you one & all, loving SM folk for your wonderful help & advice & willingness to help! I will post photos as soon as we get her.
We will be in Vienna a month from just after mid-Dec. until just after mid-Jan. hopefully we will have internet---otherwise I will find one!!!!!!!
So I am humbled & so thankful for you all. I truly love each one of you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- I have one that is similar to the one that Gigi is wearing (but in a light pink). Size is xxs (the smallest). It's a little too small for Secret who weighs 3.8 lbs. I'm not using the one I'm talking about -- in fact, it's in my "to donate" pile, but is brand new.

I'll mail it off to you tomorrow. I'm sure it's what you're looking for. Also have a few other things to include for your new baby girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am not easily moved to tears for myself (usually I reserve that for others and it comes easy) but your msg. sent me over the edge! Truly.
I never, never, never look a gift horse in the mouth. . . so from the depths of my heart I thank you! Kisses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- it could sit on my bureau for another year or two collecting dust and taking up space OR I could sent it to a good friend that could actually use it. I choose the 2nd option.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are (SM) ALL indebted to your Lynn, for your generous and giving heart in so MANY ways! And I am most especially today! Hugs to you, dear friend!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the bunting wrap! This IS perfect!!!:chili::chili: I love that pink coat with the hood, too! I have not found a little coat small enough that is warm enough where I live so one of those will work or the one Lynn is sending you. However, I am sending you a few things. Remember these little harness vests that Marti made for my girls? I have an extra one that turned out to be too small for Lily so she made another one. I was going to send it back but Marti told me to hang onto it and give it to someone else. It will be too big right now, but Lisi should be able to wear it in the spring or summer. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, you are a doll! We are fixed for little Lisi w/the bunting wrap & the jacket from Lynn! She won't freeze regardless of the Vienna winter weather. I dreamed about her last night---she has sort of taken over my subconscious at the moment! 
I am sure she would love to be a look alike to your girls! I love Marti's work---she is so gifted! Maybe it will fit her when my daughter gets married in late April! 
The outpouring of love from SM has really been a blessing to us! DH is away for a week so can't to share all the SM news when he returns!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

PM me-- I was going through all my things and I bought some really warm jackets and sweaters last year when Petsmart had a sale-- they've never been worn. I'm thinking of one in particular that is super warm. I'll check the size but I think it's an xxs. It's yours for the taking.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, you are a doll! We are fixed for little Lisi w/the bunting wrap & the jacket from Lynn! She won't freeze regardless of the Vienna winter weather. I dreamed about her last night---she has sort of taken over my subconscious at the moment!
> I am sure she would love to be a look alike to your girls! I love Marti's work---she is so gifted! Maybe it will fit her when my daughter gets married in late April!
> The outpouring of love from SM has really been a blessing to us! DH is away for a week so can't to share all the SM news when he returns!


Amen!
Our Lord always gives us more than we ask for or imagine. Praise His Name! I wonder if your new baby has any inkling of the big fuss being made over her.:HistericalSmiley: She really hit "pay dirt" when you came along.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
Little Lisel's bunting arrived today from Kerry (KAG) and it is so darling! :aktion033: We had a run to the PO this AM to mail our SS Buddy stuff & it was there waiting for us to pick it up! It is so plush & warm that I want to crawl into it myself & take a nap----alas, I am just too big! :innocent:
Thank you so much Kerry--you are divine! :wub:

Kitzel wanted to try it out:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- the coat and a few other Lisel gifts were mailed to you on 11/19/11. They should be there soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sandi -- the coat and a few other Lisel gifts were mailed to you on 11/19/11. They should be there soon.


YAY! I will stalk the postman to see what I can find out Lynn! We are busy "counting Roo's t-shirts" if you know anything about Winnie the Pooh! 
I had Lisel's little bunting on the floor beside my desk & just found Kitzel fast asleep in it! Since he has not much hair at the moment I do believe he is cold and finds it very comfy! It is so practical! 
OK---need to get something done today! Sending love, and :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, look how comfy baby boy is!! I'm so happy it arrived safely, Sandi. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a msg. in my box that there is a pkg. at the post office for us! (they don't deliver here). Yesterday there was a general strike :smpullhair::smpullhair:& the post office was closed so I won't be able to pick it up until Monday! :smilie_tischkante: I feel like Erin---:Waiting::Waiting: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope it is the package I sent! I mailed it on Nov.17th. You should have it by now...:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee - I missed this whole thread, Sandi. I think I was in the Smokies at the time. For sure, SM members are THE best!!! So giving and thoughtful.:wub::wub: If you ever need anything sent to me by a shipper who won't send international, don't hesitate to ask. I've done it a few times for Kat and now big deal. I will need your address though. Actually, could you PM or e-mail it to me anyway?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwh this is so sweet, thoughtful and exciting :wub: can't wait until you get your baby girl :wub2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gee - I missed this whole thread,* Sandi. I think I was in the Smokies at the time. * For sure, SM members are THE best!!! So giving and thoughtful.:wub::wub: If you ever need anything sent to me by a shipper who won't send international, don't hesitate to ask. I've done it a few times for Kat and now big deal. I will need your address though. Actually, could you PM or e-mail it to me anyway?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
:w00t: What did you say you were smoking? JK 
Thanks Sue! I love the way SMers step up to the plate to help one another! I am continually amazed that people who don't even know each other (did I really say that?) are eager to reach out and be good neighbors---even across the "big pond." I do love this community---even better than some of my own relatives. :smrofl:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Sandi, I just adore you. In addition to all the wonderful advice you recieved, and not sure if this was mentioned yet, but in addition to a nice warm blanet, a baby bag for dogs, will also help. All my love, Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥ Thank you Christine!


----------

